# Problem installing ntop from ports



## hmp (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello.

I'm trying to install ntop form ports and there seems to be some kind of problem I can't figure out how to solve.



> /usr/ports/net/ntop]# make install clean
> ===>   ntop-3.3.8 depends on package: rrdtool>=1.2 - found
> ===>   ntop-3.3.8 depends on executable: gmake - found
> ===>   ntop-3.3.8 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/automake-1.9 - found
> ...





> autoconf -V
> autoconf (GNU Autoconf) 2.62



I also tried deinstalling 2.62 and installing 2.61, didn't work either, but there was something wierd. It still said that it is generated for 2.61 and that I have another version, although that isn't the situation.

Is there a solution to this problem and if it isn't a problem that you write a straight forward one with a little explanation.

Thank You in advance.

With regards,
hmp


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 23, 2009)

Did you do a *make clean* before retrying the build?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 23, 2009)

to the OP:

I dont know, but I'd 
make run-depends-list; 
make build-depends-list
in /devel/autoconf262/ 
and rebuild the five or so ports (deinstall
and install anew).  If I suspected
that was the problem.  
you can guess the oldest by
ls -lac /var/db/pkg/m4- (etc) for
each of them and see their least recent file
creation or modification times.


----------



## hmp (Feb 23, 2009)

I did it both and it worked. Think I might have forgoten to make clean that one time I changed the version.

All nice and fine, it configures fine, but wait... There is an error in the making process ( or should I say "many errors"? ).




> gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net/ntop/work/ntop-3.3.8'
> Making all in .
> gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net/ntop/work/ntop-3.3.8'
> if /bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -I. -I/usr -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include  -DAPPLLIB_EXP="/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.8/BSDPAN" -DHAS_FPSETMASK -DHAS_FLOATINGPOINT_H -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Wdeclaration-after-statement -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.8/mach/CORE    -DFREEBSD -I/usr/local/include -I/opt/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include  -g -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I/usr/local/include -I/opt/local/include -g -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs  -fPIC -DPIC -MT address.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/address.Tpo" -c -o address.lo address.c; \
> ...



While configuring he clearly finds it: checking for typedef u_int64_t... yes

I tried to manually add it to /usr/local/include/stdint.h and it exists in /usr/include/sys/types.h but nothing changes. Seems this program doesn't like me.

P.S. I just saw i posted it in the wrong section so can the mod/admin please move it to the right one.

Thank You.

With regards,
hmp


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 24, 2009)

if you install /portsopt/ then
run that in /ntop/, it may show you
configurations you can change that might
fix the build


----------



## hmp (Feb 24, 2009)

Did that, found nothing useful.

Thank You.

With regards,
hmp


----------

